# Front loader washer transport bolts



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

no real trick to it. grab a partner. One of you take the bolt( the original is just fine) and one of you open the washer door, push back on the tub as far as you can. The one with the bolt will have to look in that small hole get it lined up with the bolt and start threading it on. If you can not see where the bolt threads into you may also take the top of the machine cabinet off, you can see a lot better that way. Torque them down pretty good, I won't tell you that you only really need 2 but that is generally all I put back in.


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

OK, I guess that fact that is needs to be a 2 person job was the part I was missing. :laughing:

Thanks


----------

